# Xorg e Keyboard

## raziel79

Possibile che installato Xorg con emerge e tutto andato  a buon fine con configurazione inclusa non vengano installti i driver "kdb" e "mouse" per mouse e tastiera ma lo si debba fare a mano con :

emerge xf86-input-mouse 

emerge xf86-input-keyboard 

???

----------

## riverdragon

Devi inpostare la variabile INPUT_DEVICES dentro a make.conf.

----------

## raziel79

fatto impostata come

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 

e proprio per questo che mi sto meravigliando ... anche perchè altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che potrebbe non aver installato altra roba solo che Xorg funziona ... 

Apapre Xterm ...era solo per curiosità

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a vedere cosa ti dice emerge -av xorg-server, se nella sezione INPUT_DEVICES="..." le voci per tastiera e mouse sono abilitate.

----------

## mouser

Ho avuto lo stesso problema.

Inserisci la dicitura vga nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf e riemergi il server  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## raziel79

Ok ...ma scusate l'altra domanda banale ????

 MA PERCHE' ?????? Mouse e tastiera si configurano con VGA nella varabile VIDEO_CARDS .... ma è normale ????

cmq bando agli sfoghi ...Grazie per la dritta ... provo 

A dopo

Razi

----------

## mose

anche io ho avuto il tuo problema, ma ho semplicemente emerso manualmente emerge xf86-input-mouse e emerge xf86-input-keyboard

----------

## bandreabis

 *mose wrote:*   

> anche io ho avuto il tuo problema, ma ho semplicemente emerso manualmente emerge xf86-input-mouse e emerge xf86-input-keyboard

 

Credo che quei pacchetti dovrebbero essere installati come dipendenze e non comparire in world.

----------

## .:chrome:.

posta, per favore l'output di emerge -ptv xorg-server

e poi, domanda... come hai installato X?

spero tu non abbia installato esplicitamente xxorg-server, ma che abbia usato il pacchetto virtual/x11

----------

